# 724 Snowmaster for $195 in NJ



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The engine was run without oil. 

I'd bet the farm a Predator is a direct fit 

A cool blower back in business for under $300. 

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/snow-blower-dont-work/6508288337.html

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I'm glad they said it was accidental they ran it without oil rather than doing it on purpose to see what happens. :devil:

.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

looking at a ariens with the same issue LOL They said "I found out what happened, It was run with the wrong oil" UMMM So in the pic the fact that the oil drain plug is missing altogether has nothing to do with why the engine is trash ????? Right???? What wrong oil would blow a engine I wonder??????


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> What wrong oil would blow a engine I wonder??????


Air. :devil:

Actually kidding aside I can think of a few fluids that could be mistaken for oil (especially by an inexperienced person) that would ruin an engine. Brake fluid and antifreeze for example. Also maybe things like power steering fluid and ATF and household oils like 3-in-1.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I remember being at the auto parts store and chatting with someone while a customer made a purchase of fuel injector cleaner and something else, P.S. fluid maybe ?? So we're talking and one of us looks out and says look what's on the roof. The customer was pouring something into the gas tank but the bottle of F.I. cleaner was on top of the vehicle.

It does happen.
.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the wrong oil comment in the Ad was the seller's way of saying 'no oil' . . .


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> What wrong oil would blow a engine I wonder??????



"Crisco" or maybe "Wesson" perhaps..........:wink2:
.
.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Single stage? No thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This is a really nice machine with more weight than a "regular" single stage, nice directional control, however the updated, the paddle is still same old school technology. It's not going to handle heavy wet snows and definitely not hard packed snow or the EOD as any single stage can't. I'd rather have two machines, a two stage, and one old single stage machine that is smaller and lighter for light snows and for the after using the two stage cleanups. This Toro 724QXE machine is big, takes up too much real estate in my shed or garage. An old single stage machine you can hang on a large hook I the wall if you choose.


----------

